# Touchpad Stift



## Danielku15 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe gerade mit der Hardware meines Notebooks rumexpirementiert. Da stolpere ich auf eine lustige Applikation für das Touchpad. Es ist eine Applikation welche das Touchpad in ein Zeichenbrett umwandelt. Jede eingehende Message mit den Koordinaten wird in einem "Zeichenblatt" eingezeichnet. Nur hat das Touchpad nicht gerade die Ausmaße um mit dem Finger ordentlich zeichnen zu können. Da hab ich mich kurz über die Funktionsweise von Touchpads informiert und herausgefunden dass diese über die elektrische Kapazität auf Signale reagieren. Somit ist es möglich das Touchpad mit den Fingern, Batterien oder Magnete zu bedienen. 

Da hab ich mir gedacht man könnte doch einen Stift kreiren, welcher vorne anstatt der Mine einen Magnet hat oder welcher über Knopfdruck vorne eine Spannung fließen lässt sodass dieser auf dem Touchpad angewendet werden kann. 

Lange Rede, Kurzer Sinn:

Nach langer Suche konnte ich nur alle Möglichen Varianten von Zeichentabletts und Zeichenstiften finden die über eigene Erkennungsgeräte ihre Daten übertragen. Nun wollte ich fragen ob jemand von euch einen Hersteller kennt welcher einen Stift für Notebook Touchpads produziert. Eigenbau würde wieder mehr ne Bastelei als ein brauchbares Produkt ergeben da es nicht wirklich leicht ist in ein Kugelschreibergehäuse einen Schalter/Druckknopf etc. reinzufummeln. 

Gruß Daniel


----------

